# Help name my new kitty?



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

On Tuesday, my husband and I adopted a kitty!  He's pretty sweet, but can be a bit naughty, he hasn't quite realized how sharp his cla bews and fangs are lol.)

We got to bring him home yesterday (he got all his shots and was neutered on wednesday poor little guy)

Anyway, he's a tabby, and super shy. It took me about an hour to get him to come out of the bedroom today. Now that he's out and brave enough to walk around on his own he's been quite the little pistol xD Although he's really cuddly when he's not being playful. He is CONSTANTLY purring... like... even when he plays he purrs... lol it's been about 15 years since I've owned a kitten so I'm having to re-learn how to deal with them :lol:

Pictures!


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh my, he is just too cute! Some names that popped out for me-

Lewis
Beans
Tommy
Gustaph (or just Gus :-D )


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

lol Gustaph is kinda cute xD


I keep trying different names on him, and he gives me this blank stare like

=(o.o)= *you talking to me?*


----------



## SurfinCrab (Aug 26, 2013)

Looks like a Connor


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Very cute!! I love cats....if only my hubby weren't allergic!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

How about Milo? Get ready for some chaos. I am still in shock at how much trouble my kitten I've had for about two months gets into.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

looks like my old cat cheese burger.the more you say it the cuter it gets.


----------



## Ghost32 (Oct 14, 2013)

I suggest Koshka ~ 

then again I have this thing for wanting to name all cats Koshka lately.... <3


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I think we're leaning toward Rajah right now  (the name of Jasmine's tiger from Aladdin)


----------



## MCW (Oct 13, 2013)

Rajah is a cute name  He might a little shy now but he'll soon adjust to his new home and show you his true personality







How old is he?

I named my Aby "Leroy" because he shares the same traits as the Disney character: red, big eyes and ears, and crazy :shock:










Not too much has changed with general kitten/cat care since you last had a cat. I think the most important change is diet. I don't know if you've ever heard about the dry food vs canned food vs raw food debate. A great place to read up on proper nutrition for cats is http://www.catinfo.org :-D Catster.com (see link in signature) is another great place to catch up on the latest in kitten and cat care.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

I like that name! My cat's name is Smba because he has the heart of a lion, plus he loves watching lions on tv!


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for the link, very informative  Right now he is on a dry food diet (because that's what he was used to at the shelter) but I'm going to be transitioning him to wet food and feeding him a combo of the two for a while


----------



## MCW (Oct 13, 2013)

twolovers101 said:


> Thanks for the link, very informative  Right now he is on a dry food diet (because that's what he was used to at the shelter) but I'm going to be transitioning him to wet food and feeding him a combo of the two for a while


Yes, keep him on the food he is used to for now. You dont want to upset his tummy.

I'm guessing the shelther food is a big name brand? A lot of big name brands are full of grains and poor quality ingredients. If you have to feed some dry, go with a grain-free brand. I personally like Nature's Variety Instinct brand. Grain-free canned food is best, too.

Enjoy the new kitten


----------



## tropics007 (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks like a "Jasper".

Congrats on the adoption!


----------

